# للبيع / شاحنة مرسيدس اكسور 1843 موديل: 2004 رقم العرض : 126041



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مرسيدس اكسور 1843 

موديل: 2004

الجير بوكس: نصف الى

المسافه المقطوعه: 538,273كم

رقم العرض : 126041

 وقود ديزل

القوه : 430حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:يناير2004

المحاور:2

4x2 

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 108الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 

















​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------

